# Anyone use the D3200?



## halffrozen (Nov 4, 2011)

Would like to see you're pictures you were able to get with this camera.

Mine should arrive tomorrow.

:fish:


----------



## halffrozen (Nov 4, 2011)

Still messing with it, need to work on the settings more with my bright sand... throws alot of my pictures off since it is too bright. lol


----------



## halffrozen (Nov 4, 2011)

Some more shots from today.


----------

